# dev-lang/rust demora para  compilar no gentoo

## martimt

Boa tarde.

    Realmente demora muito para compilar? Sem ela não consigo instalar o firefox no gentoo. Algum tempo atrás isto não acontecia. Alguma ideia? Desde já agradeço.

----------

## martimt

Ninguém sabe?

----------

## djrmarques

Estou agora a instalar o Firefox e esta a demorar muito tempo tambem (nao sei quanto tempo porque sai do computador)

----------

## ianmoone

>=dev-lang/rust-1.31.1 tem a USE flag system-llvm. Reduz significativamente o tempo de instalação.

----------

## ff11

Esses programas possuem binários justamente para isso no gentoo:

* dev-lang/rust-bin

* www-client/firefox-bin

* mail-client/thunderbird-bin

* app-office/openoffice-bin

* app-office/libreoffice-bin

...

E muitos outros.

----------

## overlock

Olha eu acredito que quem está disposto a utilizar um sistema SOURCE BASE está disposto a levar horas compilando,mas se levar em conta os que mais demoram são esses;

```
* dev-lang/rust

* www-client/firefox

* mail-client/thunderbird

* app-office/openoffice

* app-office/libreoffice 

system-llvm

```

Os demais programas são um tempo considerado,a mágica no gentoo é exatamente isso as flags e a demora na compilação,mas um resultado FASCINANTE.

----------

